# A quoi ressemblait le système du premier Mac ?



## LC475 (8 Février 2004)

C'est en anglais et c'est par ici


----------



## LC475 (12 Février 2004)

Et pendant ce temps...


----------



## iMax (12 Février 2004)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps...


----------



## LC475 (12 Février 2004)

Puis...


----------



## Macthieu (14 Février 2004)




----------



## LC475 (17 Février 2004)

Mais ensuite...


----------



## LC475 (17 Février 2004)

Alors quelques années plus tard...


----------



## Zitoune (17 Novembre 2004)

Un site sympa (en français celui-là)


----------



## Krstv (17 Novembre 2004)

Merci, j'adore ce genre de trucs !


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2004)

Très Très bon continuez :love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Novembre 2004)

Ah que de souvenirs et d'émotions... merci


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2004)

Et pan, 20 ans dans la vue :affraid:
C'est pas sympa ni charitable de s'en prendre aux vieux comme çà


----------



## elpedro (20 Novembre 2004)

Tsssssss tsss tsss... et dans tout ca on oublie le P.dro Classic ?!
Non mais !   

C'est par là !


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2004)

roh la la j'avais raté cela :affraid: bravo l'artiste :love: c'est pas un site de favouille ça au moins :love:


----------



## roro (20 Novembre 2004)

elpedro a dit:
			
		

> Tsssssss tsss tsss... et dans tout ca on oublie le P.dro Classic ?!
> Non mais !
> 
> C'est par là !



magnfifique !
ca me rappelle mon tout premier Mac à moi que j'ai eu  :love: 
un Classic 2/40 que j'avais gonflé à 4Mo... tout un programme à l'époque car il fallait un tournevis spécial.   

Il était en 6.07 quand je l'ai eu... puis je l'ai monté jusqu'au 7.01 mais ça ramait sérieusement !
Mais quand même, sacré souvenir


----------



## elpedro (22 Novembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> magnfifique !
> ca me rappelle mon tout premier Mac à moi que j'ai eu  :love:
> un Classic 2/40 que j'avais gonflé à 4Mo... tout un programme à l'époque car il fallait un tournevis spécial.
> 
> ...



Ouais d'ailleurs en parlant de tournevis c'est un torw T15 estra long et impossible d'en trouver un !!!
si vous avez une idée...
La pile de mon classuc est morte et j'ai un lecteur disquette de SE/30 à changer !

Voilà voilà !


----------



## LC475 (3 Janvier 2006)

Plein d'anecdotes sur les débuts du Mac (en anglais)


----------



## OrdinoMac (3 Janvier 2006)

Voir aussi l'histoire de MacOS de J. Vernet :
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jerome.vernet/


----------



## FloMac (4 Janvier 2006)

Mon tout premier !
Nostalgie nostalgie &#8230;



http://www.histoire-apple.com/lcII.html
http://lowendmac.com/history/1992dk.shtml


----------



## LC475 (11 Janvier 2006)

L'histoire d'Apple (par Génération NT)


----------



## HImac in touch (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai juste regardé les images mais j 'ai adoré l'histoire par Génération NT ^^ surtout le moment où bill Gates se fait huer pendant près d'une minute


----------



## LC475 (26 Février 2006)

une vidéo "The Macintosh Marketing Story: Fact and Fiction, 20 Years Later" (ADSL obligatoire)


----------



## LC475 (29 Novembre 2006)

Les dessous du tournage de la mythique publicité 1984 (en anglais)


----------



## Cthéusine (5 Janvier 2007)

FloMac a dit:


> Mon tout premier !
> Nostalgie nostalgie
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super site : j'adore !


----------



## blaco (6 Janvier 2007)

Le plus marrant quand on regarde ce système 1, c'est que l'on est même pas dépaysé, même par rapport au X...
:rose:


----------



## LC475 (29 Août 2007)

The Vintage Mac Museum

Larry's Original Review of the Macintosh


----------



## LC475 (10 Août 2008)

Histoire de Mac OS


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

ca vient de toi?
en tout cas, la personne qui a fait ca a pris du temps a faire/refaire les captures 


dommage qu'on laisse de coté la partie la plus prestigieuse, le proDOS


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2008)

LC475 a dit:


> Histoire de Mac OS



Merci


----------



## LC475 (29 Avril 2009)

Apples 1987 Vision for the Future


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2009)

J'aime bien, ce topic qui remonte tous les 18 mois à deux ans 

A noter que me souvenant de mes premiers pas sur Mac sous système 6 (de 1988), je note qu'en ce qui concerne l'interface, il n'y avait vraiment eu que très peu de changements depuis le système 1, c'est seulement à partir du 7 (de 1991) que ça a commencé à bouger de ce côté !


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2009)

C'est un passionné ce LC475 !


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Avril 2009)

Mon préféré pour moi était Windo..... euh MAC OS X Tiger  .


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Mon préféré pour moi était Windo..... euh MAC OS X Tiger  .



:mouais:

Note pour plus tard : penser à bannir HImac in touch


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Avril 2009)

Ben non, avant Mac OS X, c'était ça et pas votre OS playskool :

[YOUTUBE]pijt0_bdmUs&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3vxLpLSKV0M&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LC475 (19 Février 2011)

Les premiers pas d'OS X (première partie)
Les premiers pas d'OS X (suite et fin)


----------



## Average Joe (20 Février 2011)

Alfred Di Blasi s'est procuré un Next Cube et l'écran qui allait avec. C'était le premier système multi-tâche préemptif commercialisé je crois. Il explique bien dans cette longue vidéo le fonctionnement et les surprenantes capacités de NeXt OS et du Cube, même avec des yeux d'aujourd'hui, si ce n'est l'écran noir et blanc :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXHFfc3btCI
En fait il s'agit d'une des rares vidéos un tant soit peu sérieuses qu'il ait posté sur Youtube !


----------



## iMacounet (20 Février 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Alfred Di Blasi s'est procuré un Next Cube et l'écran qui allait avec. C'était le premier système multi-tâche préemptif commercialisé je crois. Il explique bien dans cette longue vidéo le fonctionnement et les surprenantes capacités de NeXt OS et du Cube, même avec des yeux d'aujourd'hui, si ce n'est l'écran noir et blanc :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXHFfc3btCI
> En fait il s'agit d'une des rares vidéos un tant soit peu sérieuses qu'il ait posté sur Youtube !


La vidéo du TAM est serieuse aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

LC475 a dit:


> Les premiers pas d'OS X (première partie)
> Les premiers pas d'OS X (suite et fin)





Average Joe a dit:


> Alfred Di Blasi s'est procuré un Next Cube et l'écran qui allait avec. C'était le premier système multi-tâche préemptif commercialisé je crois. Il explique bien dans cette longue vidéo le fonctionnement et les surprenantes capacités de NeXt OS et du Cube, même avec des yeux d'aujourd'hui, si ce n'est l'écran noir et blanc :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXHFfc3btCI
> En fait il s'agit d'une des rares vidéos un tant soit peu sérieuses qu'il ait posté sur Youtube !





iMacounet a dit:


> La vidéo du TAM est serieuse aussi.



Bon, tout ça  est très intéressant, mais en haut de cette page, je lis :



			
				le titre du topic a dit:
			
		

> A quoi ressemblait le système du premier Mac ?



Donc, merci de recoller au sujet, quitte à créer un autre topic archéologique sur l'histoire de Mac OS X et de ses ancêtres (dans le forum approprié, of course) !


----------



## nedd (21 Février 2011)

snif... souvenir souvenir... J'ai commencé un peu tard mais sur un mac plus d'occas avec système 6... Et jusqu'à hier, je pouvais même encore ouvrir mes fichier word 5.1 écrits avec, sur mon MBP2010 avec word je ne sais plus combien (et o rage o desespoir la dernière version de word ne les reconnait pas, obliger de les ouvrir un par un avec l'autre version de word, enregistrer sous etc..., mais c'est une autre histoire)...
Que de soirées à jouer au solitaire ou à écrire sur le petit écran noir et blanc... avec mon disque externe de 20Mo.... et mes disquette 800Ko...
Merci les gars pour tous ces souvenirs 

ps beaucoup de liens sont morts...


----------



## Bebop 4 (22 Février 2011)

Quels souvenirs il y a là-dedans ! Nous étions en 1990, et mes deux meilleurs amis pas très riches avaient commencé à donner toute leur attention à cette drôle de petite boite avec un écran noir et blanc. C'était un Mac Plus, système 6.0.7 je crois, sans disque dur. Stéphane me donnait les raccourcis claviers sur un papier, pendant que je m'initiais au traitement de texte sur Microsoft Works et MacWrite. Je faisais semblant d'être un journaliste... le bon temps. (J'ai encore les documents sur disquette.) Et ces parties d'Uninvited. Et ces leçons de dactylo avec Typing Tutor. Les petits bruits que faisait le lecteur de disquette, en réponse à une opération de bibi. Les essais de compos musicales avec Professional Composer.  À l'école ils étaient plus à la page, avec des mac II ci munis de disques durs, et ces logiciels pour composer de la zique. 

Finalement, en 2000 je plongeais aussi avec l'achat d'un Mac Plus (entre beaucoup d'autres), disque dur 40 Mo, et découvrais Lode Runner.

Merci pour tous ces rappels d'une autre époque.


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2011)

Merci BeBop, je vois qu'on a véçu des choses assez similaires.

Pour le Mac+, j'ajouterais Firefox, Apache Strike, Gauntlet, Dark Castle, Shuffle Puck en jeu, Ragtime et Silicon Press en PAO, VideoWorks en animation, Super Paint en dessin, et Super Studio Session pour la musique ! 

Et le petit utilitaire qui permettait d'associer des sons à chaque évènement matériel (insertion, éjection, clavier, etc ...)


----------



## rhodmac (25 Février 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Alfred Di Blasi s'est procuré un Next Cube et l'écran qui allait avec. C'était le* premier système multi-tâche préemptif commercialisé je crois*.



non, l'Amiga avait déjà un système multi-tâche préemptif, depuis 1985


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> non, l'Amiga avait déjà un système multi-tâche préemptif, depuis 1985



Ce système (Amiga OS), et notament son noyau EXEC, lui même largement inspiré d'UNIX, apparu 16 ans plus tôt en 1969. Quant au WorkBench, il s'inspirait du Finder d'Apple, mis sur le marché un an plus tôt en 1984 !


----------



## rhodmac (25 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce système (Amiga OS), et notament son noyau EXEC, lui même largement inspiré d'UNIX, apparu 16 ans plus tôt en 1969. Quant au WorkBench, il s'inspirait du Finder d'Apple, mis sur le marché un an plus tôt en 1984 !



l'AmigaOS a été développé en 83/84, je pense pas qu'il ai copié.
il c'est surement inspiré d'autres systemes type XEROX
le multi-tache date de l'amiga 1000

sur un amiga 500 , 68000 à 7,14 mhz, je pouvais

formater une disquette
compacker avec PowerPacker
écouter un module .mod avec protracker ou autres
et avoir DeluxePaint lancé

tout ça en même temps. la zik ne ralentissait pas, le formatage se faisait, le package aussi, et je pouvais dessiner !!

de plus, l'amigaOS avait un shell executable
un petit fichier au boot de la disquette (la startup-séquence) permettait de lancer un soft, configurer les touches, modifier la ram dispo, déconnecter un drive etc etc. après on pouvait lancer plein de sous commandes

ct quand même le pied pour l'époque.


----------



## Average Joe (26 Février 2011)

Merci de me corriger au sujet de l'OS multi-tâche préemptif. C'est vrai, NeXt OS n'était pas le premier.
C'était en effet impressionnant ce que permettaient les Amiga compte tenu de leur époque et des processeurs antiques (Motorola 68000 et quelques) qu'ils partageaient d'ailleurs avec les premiers Mac. Ils n'étaient pas donnés d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre. Dommage que Commodore ait mené ces bécanes et sa propre existence droit dans le mur à force de sortir des nouveaux modèles tous les six mois incompatibles les uns avec les autres 


Et la concurrence de Windows malgré ses minces qualités en comparaison a fait le reste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> l'AmigaOS a été développé en 83/84, je pense pas qu'il ai copié.



Qui a dit "copié" ? J'ai écrit "inspiré"  Et je ne suis pas le seul ! 



			
				Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Le système dexploitation de lAmiga, AmigaOS, était également davant-garde. Combinant un environnement graphique Workbench *similaire à celui du Macintosh* et *un noyau inspiré dUNIX* (le noyau sappelait Exec



Quant à l'inspiration du Workbench, elle s'est effectivement inspirée des travaux d'Apple pour le LISA et le Macintosh. Je te rappelle qu'à l'origine, l'Amiga était l'uvre des Tramiel, qui n'ont racheté Atari à la Warner qu'après leur éviction de chez Comodore, et que ce n'est pas pour rien que leur seconde uvre a été surnommée le "Jackintosh", Apple les inspirait beaucoup !


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> l'AmigaOS a été développé en 83/84, je pense pas qu'il ai copié.
> il c'est surement inspiré d'autres systemes type XEROX
> le multi-tache date de l'amiga 1000
> 
> ...



Je confirme on pouvait utiliser 4 lecteurs de D7 sans le moindre ralentissement de l'OS. C'est pour ça que j'ai acheté un Amiga 500 à l'époque. Même proc qu'un Mac, mais d'une puissance largement supérieure grâce à son système et les astuces de son hardware qui revenait quasiment à un système multi-proc ... 

Mais bon ça remonte à loin, et heureusement OS X est arrivé chez Apple. Mais vraiment dommage qu'Amiga OS n'ait plus sa place dans ce monde. Sinon je n'aurais pas que des Macs chez moi 

Un bon produit dans les mains d'un mauvais marketing ...

Il y a évidement des inspirations entre tous ces OS. L'époque était propice à la concurrence, pas comme aujourd'hui ...


----------

